# Leopard Gecko Swollen Hemipenal Bulge



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello i have noticed that one of my geckos hemipenal bulges has become swollen. It appears to have a small cut on the top of it. I have read up about it and it could be an abscess or some kind of infection?

I am ringing up my local vet tommorow as ive heard it needs to be popped and disinfected but im abit worried about the cost.

My question is has anybody else had this problem with their gecko? If so how much did the procedure cost? Is there anything i can do to make it more comfertable for him until i get him to the vets ( I already give him soaks in warm water )

Thankyou


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

GeorgeA2k10 said:


> Hello i have noticed that one of my geckos hemipenal bulges has become swollen. It appears to have a small cut on the top of it. I have read up about it and it could be an abscess or some kind of infection?
> 
> I am ringing up my local vet tommorow as ive heard it needs to be popped and disinfected but im abit worried about the cost.
> 
> ...


Seems like you've got everything sorted.
It shouldn't be too expensive depending on your vets consultation fees.
Sometimes it can just be a build up of sperm others it can be an infection and need removing.
Even if he has to go under id say your looking under £150.

Fingers crossed its just a simple clean for you!


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Lets hope its under £150 because i dont have that kind of money at the moment


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

i know it's a different thing entirely, but we have a degu that managed to somehow hurt his 'private'area. he needed the same vet as my leos do. that cost around £60 to get sorted. as a leo is a fair bit more complicated, it'll be more than that, but i don't think it will go much above £100, if at all. but don't hold me that, as we might just have a nice vet  

good luck with your leo anyway : victory:


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Lets hope... He only cost me £25 i really dont wanna be paying that much :lol2:


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

GeorgeA2k10 said:


> Lets hope... He only cost me £25 i really dont wanna be paying that much :lol2:


this is why most people either insure or keep a 'vet fund'. i've found that all of my pets are worth much more than i paid for them, and deserve to be as healthy as i can make them, regardless of cost


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Im not saying i wouldnt pay £150 on vet bills because i would... But im a 16 year old that would probably have to rely on my parents for the money if its over £60-£70... Lets just hope its not i guess im gonna have to find the money somehow


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

GeorgeA2k10 said:


> Im not saying i wouldnt pay £150 on vet bills because i would... But im a 16 year old that would probably have to rely on my parents for the money if its over £60-£70... Lets just hope its not i guess im gonna have to find the money somehow


i'm only 17  you'll find that when faced with it, it's fairly easy to find the money for vet fees...


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Nicquita said:


> i'm only 17  you'll find that when faced with it, it's fairly easy to find the money for vet fees...


Nearly 17  We will have to see it would be easier if it wasnt just after christmas


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

GeorgeA2k10 said:


> Nearly 17  We will have to see it would be easier if it wasnt just after christmas


i know how you feel. last year i had a £150 vet bill not far after christmas when my kitten got out and needed an emergency spaying when i found her...


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi George hopefully it will not be too much .i had a rescue leo in with a similar problem very swollen and infected.it cost me £40 to have him treated.you can always ask the vet if you could pay in installments :2thumb:


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

suez said:


> Hi George hopefully it will not be too much .i had a rescue leo in with a similar problem very swollen and infected.it cost me £40 to have him treated.you can always ask the vet if you could pay in installments :2thumb:


I would happily pay £40 to have it all sorted out. Did the £40 include them taking a look at him first because ive had some people tell me ill have to pay £40-£50 just for them to look at him!


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

You need to talk to the Vet. Most are reasonable people. Explain your situation - no embarassment in that - particularly when you are young. See what the vet says. But it does need treating.


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

Could it be a prolapse maybe? Hard to know without a pic, but it sounds like you've got it sorted by making a vet appointment.
As has been said before... just be honest with the vet about money. Some vets will sort out payment plans if you don't have any money. They're certainly not likely to turn the animal away if it needs treating. Best of luck!


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

It just feels like a hard ball inside one of the bulges. I read a post somewhere else which had a picture and looked alot like the same issue as my gecko and he just squeezed it out ( Im not planning on doing that ). Maybe there is a chance the vet will just do the same thing.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

GeorgeA2k10 said:


> It just feels like a hard ball inside one of the bulges. I read a post somewhere else which had a picture and looked alot like the same issue as my gecko and he just squeezed it out ( Im not planning on doing that ). Maybe there is a chance the vet will just do the same thing.


Possibly yes, followed by flushing it. But it could be a number of different things so you really do need to see the vet. Hope it goes ok.


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Just phoned the vets and its shut until monday morning so ill have to keep giving him warm baths until i can get him there.


----------



## 4leafchlover (Mar 10, 2011)

*Vets right now!!!!*

I know im a year late, but i want to post this to anyone else who has this problem.
My gecko experienced the same problem with swollen bulges, red and also had a black dot. She lost alot of weight and therefore asked a local pet shop what to do, they advised us to soak her in warm salt water for 15-20 mins each day, therefore i did this.
However, the problem did not seem to improve and therefore i took her to the nearest reptile vets.
She was in a very poor state, and the vet pushed a huge clump of hard puss out. This left my lizard bleeding from her vent for a couple of hours.
I have 2 lots of creams which i have to apply to her twice a day.
And also syringe feed her 4 time a day with 2 different substances.
This treatment has cost me a pricey £54, and as i am 17 i really cant afford it.
So sort it out as soon as you see problems.!!!
hope i helped, even though im really late


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

There is another thread with more info and pictures here - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/572586-please-read-infected-plugs-hemipene.html


----------

